# Drawception



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone here play Drawception? I find it to be rather entertaining, especially seeing what a simple concept can transform into. 

Drawception - The social picture telephone game!

My gallery:

Sol Cadguy on Drawception


A fair word of warning: people do make NSFW games, but they are labeled and they they can only be seen when logged in and with the games enabled.


----------

